# 5000 Heater Core



## Mr. Sleeper (Jul 6, 2004)

I've waited all summer and winter is coming. How do I do this thing? Do I have to come in from the dash or the rain tray.... It looks like from the rain tray it's sealed or soemthing... I know this is gonna suck... any help or suggestions? THanks a lot!


----------



## jetta5000 (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: 5000 Heater Core (Mr. Sleeper)*

yes, you do go out thru the rain tray and yes it is a pain in the ass. be careful taking out the tray, the old plastic cracks if you look at it the wrong way. the fan/heater core housing is a little smaller than a home air conditioner and has to come out as an entire unit which just barely squeezes between the windshield and the firewall. when we did it on my first 5000 it took three of us at least 4 hours to do it and the two helping me had done it before. when you take apart the housing to get to the heater core take care to note the position of all the parts taken out. also be absolutly certain you have all of the fasteners out of the housing before prying it apart, there are a couple screws which are very hard to find.
and if you don't already have one the bently manual is expensive but indispensable tool for, well just about any involved job on these cars. 

_Modified by jetta5000 at 5:11 PM 9-25-2006_


_Modified by jetta5000 at 5:12 PM 9-25-2006_


----------



## Mr. Sleeper (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: 5000 Heater Core (jetta5000)*

Well, I got it done... thank god. Everythign works... THis is the link I used...
http://members.aol.com/c1j1mil...lower
It worked well. Best tip ever:
Get a shovel and place it from one strut to the other, use a rope and wrap it around the shovel handle and both sides of the heater box. Use one person inside pushing with thier feet and the other person using the shovel as a pry bar.... I got it done pretty quick. 
I had to take off the hood and all the windshield wiper assembly to make it easy but oh well.... I hope i never have to do that again.


----------



## jetta5000 (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: 5000 Heater Core (Mr. Sleeper)*

neat shovel trick. you have way more balls than i do... prying things in my 5000 always makes me nervous.


----------

